# Duramax block heater



## cef2lion (Nov 6, 2006)

I was wonder if all Duramax engine came with a block heater or was that part of a cold climate package? Could the block heater be there but you just need the cord? I have two friends who have an 04 and 07 and are interesed in using it if it exists.

Craig


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

They all come with them. Should be on the passenger side, near the air filter box.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

mines an 05, if i do not have it plugged in it starts very very hard if it starts. Its on the passenger side kind of down low on the wheel well. I had to look pretty hard to find mine but they all have them. Makes a huge difference


----------



## cef2lion (Nov 6, 2006)

Sure helps looking when you know one is there given this latest cold weather. I passed the info along. Thanks again.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmm*

did any one the 6.0 gassers come with them?


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

mike33087;366241 said:


> did any one the 6.0 gassers come with them?


Yep, depends on the dealer ordering it. Have seen a few, usually on one's with plow prep package. As far as the duramax. Mine was parked for about 24 hours yesterday in a location I could not plug it in. It was 3 deg. this morning when I started it. Little noisy, but cranked right up....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

my 97 has one, is there a switch somewhere you have to turn on or can you just plug it in and then its' on?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;366267 said:


> my 97 has one, is there a switch somewhere you have to turn on or can you just plug it in and then its' on?


No switch...just plug'er in.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow...I didnt think my truck had one...since it was not on the build sheet. but its there!
Now Ineed to get a new extention cord.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

GrandScapes;366207 said:


> mines an 05, if i do not have it plugged in it starts very very hard if it starts. Its on the passenger side kind of down low on the wheel well. I had to look pretty hard to find mine but they all have them. Makes a huge difference


I havent even looked for mine. My 05 sits outside all the time. It has been below Zero for the past few days. No trouble starting in the mornings.

I was told by the dealer not to plug it in unless it is below 18 degrees.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i havn't had any trouble starting the last few days, and they have been the coldest (loving the remote starter, just get pissed when i get in the truck and realize i didn't turn on the heater before i got out the time before!!lol). But, the heater probably wouldn't hurt.

How long should you leave it plugged in for?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you put your extension cord on a timer, 2 hours should be lots on the real cold days and 1 hour on the warmer days. If there is a chance I am going plowing I just plug it in when I go to bed and it stays on all night if I don't plow.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmm*

anyone have a pic of were the lead comes out that you plug into, havent really looked but im gonna be under there tomorrow changing the oil so i figured id look for that too


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah I can't find it on my 05 duramx. Pics would be nice.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

KingDuramax;366492 said:


> I havent even looked for mine. My 05 sits outside all the time. It has been below Zero for the past few days. No trouble starting in the mornings.
> 
> I was told by the dealer not to plug it in unless it is below 18 degrees.


Its been below 0 for the last week straight here. Mine usually starts, but very hard. 1 time it actually would not start and I had to jump it. But since I have used the heater, she cranks right up.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

GrandScapes;366207 said:


> mines an 05, if i do not have it plugged in it starts very very hard if it starts. Its on the passenger side kind of down low on the wheel well. I had to look pretty hard to find mine but they all have them. Makes a huge difference


Never used it yet it starts right up, glow plug lights only lights for a split second. If you don't stare at the light you'll miss it. Sounds to me like you may have other issues like week batteries or a bad glow plugs. If it were me I would have it checked out. Hmm then again I use my truck every day, maybe you don't and that would make a difference..


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Dent82;366660 said:


> Yeah I can't find it on my 05 duramx. Pics would be nice.


Don't have a pic, but mine was zip tied to the harness that runs down the right fenderwell.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

look at the wire harness right at the bottom of air filter box it is zip tied on the wire harness it is hard to see,just follow the harness you will see end of plug,cut zip tie and you can bring it up by the air box,zip tie it by the air box for easy access when using.


----------

